# OT, ma mica tanto Fonderia a milano

## codadilupo

Ola ragazzi, Fonderia mi dice che in questo momento si trova sul pullman che da lorenteggio lo porterà in centro a milano.

Datosi che é fortemente pirla, e assolutamente stakanovista, non ha scritto prima di venire, ma se ne irà lunedi'. Quindi si voleva sapere se c'e' gente che questa sera si farebbe una pizzata fuori, o mangari un dopo-cena con birra.

Coda

----------

## xchris

vedo che riesco a combinare....

eventualemente solito posto?

EDIT: sul tardi potrei fare un saltino per un saluto

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> vedo che riesco a combinare....
> 
> eventualemente solito posto?
> 
> EDIT: sul tardi potrei fare un saltino per un saluto

 

dipende: se é cena, punterei su un pizzarito, se no movida  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

di sicuro a cena non riesco.

Dopo le 11 per una birra potrei esserci  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

Okey: a questo punto si profila un dopocena, e punterei al movida, e da li' poi, si vede  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

giustamente io sono venuto oggi a como..

----------

## codadilupo

SUPERCONTRORDINE !!!!!

Tutto rinviato a domani Sabato 9 luglio, ore 18.00 in Duomo sugli scalini.

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

perdonatemi ma stasera sono veramente cotto.

domani pero' volentieri  :Smile: 

conto sulla presenza anche di christian che notoriamente il weekend e' fuori  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> conto sulla presenza anche di christian che notoriamente il weekend e' fuori 

 

eh bravo...

non credo di riuscire domani..

vedo che riesco a fare.

(di sicuro non per le 18:00... vediamo se riesco a venire a farti un salutino)

ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

Riassumendo, chi verrebbe oggi alle 18.00, o successivamente, a milano ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io , ma sarebbe carino sapere chi c'è d'altro  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Porcazza, io sono a cena fuori  :Neutral: 

Non ce la faccio ad essere li a milano per un orario decente... mi spiace!

Saluti a tutti

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok.. allora confermato ore 18 o piu' tardi?

coda, ti chiamo cmq dopo  :Smile: 

EDIT: piove a dirotto....

----------

## bandreabis

Poi che si è fatto di sta rimpatriata? Io purtroppo ero a Roma e non sarei potuto venire... soprattutto perchè leggo solo ora di sta cosa... lo so, io non conosco nessuno ma sarebbe stato troppo forte conoscere qualche altro geco... sarete tutti giovanissimi, ma tant'è...

Ciao

Andrea

----------

## .:deadhead:.

coda fonderia alessandra il sottoscritto e maddalena [in ordine sparso, ora ricostruisci le coppie  :Smile:  ]

Giovanissimi? quando finisce l'età dei giovanissimi?  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Età dei Giovanissimi = i miei trent'anni meno un po' di anni. :Very Happy: 

Alla prossima occasione!

Andrea

----------

## silian87

Scusate l'OT, ma ho sentito MyZelf, e ci teneva a salutarvi tutti.

----------

## xchris

si si giovanissimi...

io 32  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Bene bene uno più vecchio di me!  :Very Happy: 

Sarai anche più pelato di me  :Laughing: 

Ciao

Andrea

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm... io di sicuro ci sguazzo ancora nei "giovanissimi". Poi gli altri 4 moschettieri non ne ho onestamente idea  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> uhm... io di sicuro ci sguazzo ancora nei "giovanissimi". Poi gli altri 4 moschettieri non ne ho onestamente idea 

 

io rientro nella definizione per un pelo, e come me anche fonderia. Non credo la sua signora, e sono sicuro di no per la mia  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   uhm... io di sicuro ci sguazzo ancora nei "giovanissimi". Poi gli altri 4 moschettieri non ne ho onestamente idea  
> 
> io rientro nella definizione per un pelo, e come me anche fonderia. Non credo la sua signora, e sono sicuro di no per la mia 
> 
> Coda

 

Che ora tutti sappiamo quanti anni ha  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

bella se vi sentite giovani a 30 anni............ io che ne faccio 25 il 27 de sto mese che so ?????? :Cool:   :Cool:  e non dite che sono un leone.....

----------

## xchris

 *rota wrote:*   

> bella se vi sentite giovani a 30 anni............ io che ne faccio 25 il 27 de sto mese che so ??????  e non dite che sono un leone.....

 

rota mi spiace dirlo ma la "Giovinezza" penso proprio non sia anagrafica...  :Wink: 

spesso vedo ragazzi + giovani (anagraficamente) che sembrano mio nonno per come la pensano  :Laughing: 

(ok ok.... cerco un modo di ringiovanirmi)

...i capelli li ho ancora tutti... ma direi che non sono un fattore importante  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ...i capelli li ho ancora tutti... ma direi che non sono un fattore importante 

 

Claro que no... si scherzava naturally. :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ...i capelli li ho ancora tutti... ma direi che non sono un fattore importante 

 

Dici così perchè non li hai ancora persi  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si si giovanissimi...
> 
> io 32 

 

Sapevo che c'era un vecchiaccio che alzava la media  :Twisted Evil: 

0x24  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   si si giovanissimi...
> 
> io 32  
> 
> Sapevo che c'era un vecchiaccio che alzava la media 
> ...

 

Mi viene da pormi il problema se gli altri mi ritengano ancora giovane (il 27 ne faccio 27)  :Shocked: 

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   si si giovanissimi...
> 
> io 32  
> 
> Sapevo che c'era un vecchiaccio che alzava la media 
> ...

 

si si ok...

allora io 0x20  :Laughing: 

----------

